# A que te dedicas?



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Foristas peruanos, a que se dedican? Estudian? Trabajan? Cual es tu profesion? Tu carrera?

Bueno, yo estudio arquitectura en California, pero tambien tengo dos trabajos, uno para un arquitecto y el otro para una compañia que crea logos para uniformes deportivos.

En mis ratos libres, obviamente, posteo en el foro.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

yo estudio comunicaciones y soy mesero!!!!!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eden said:


> yo estudio comunicaciones y soy mesero!!!!!!!!


 kay:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yo soy economista. Actualmente estoy preparando un Manual Financiero, que tengo que terminar como máximo a fin de mes, pero por la culpa de este foro, que es adictivo, corro el riesgo de no terminar.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Yo soy economista. Actualmente estoy preparando un Manual Financiero, que tengo que terminar como máximo a fin de mes, pero por la culpa de este foro, que es adictivo, corro el riesgo de no terminar.


jaja...dimelo a mi! Por culpa del foro no he podido acabar un trabajo para el arquitecto...foro de m$%#@! jeje.

Economista, como un tio mio, que mostro!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sí, va a haber que seguir un tratamiento desintoxicante anti-foro o llamar a foristas anónimos.


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

ahora mismo?

a joder a Jheef x msn


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Tecnico metal mecanica..programo maquinarias troqueladoras NC 
y dobladoras de paneles.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

estudio administracion d empresas turisticas (mi carrera tiene el orgullo de ser el nombre mas largo de toda la universidad) en UNITEC...nonono..no es unitec de nueva zelanda..es unitec de honduras jajajay en estos momentos mi trabajo principal es mandar cartas a universidades y averiguar info para un casi seguro traslado a cualquier otro lugar del mundo a mas tardar este fin de año

ratos libres...hace unas semanas q no juego tennis asi que toy con semejante panza chelera...porque obviamente el deporte chupistico si lo he practicado todos los fines d semana


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Voy por el 7mo ciclo de Derecho en la de Lima. Supuestamente deberia empezar mis practicas pre profesionales pero me da flojera


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Estudio comunicación audiovisual en la universidad católica, pero aun estoy en estudios generales. En mis ratos libres, leo (porque me mandan lecturas en la pucp) y posteo en este foro


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estudio arq. en la Richi. Y en mis ratos libres me voy a jugar billas o posteo en el foro.


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

yo soy electrcicista .. son electroman


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ahorita me dedico a estudiar. Me falta un a~o mas y me graduo de high school pero no se todavia lo que quiere hacer con mi vida. O sea, quiero estudiar pero no se que. Me gustaria meterme a algo relacionado con turismo. 

En mi tiempo libre, pienso hacer clases online y trabajar part-time para mantenerme ocupado.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ya voy por setimo ciclo de arquitectura y tambien inspeccionando una obra de edificio multifamiliar en mi ciudad...........ademas de graduarme en Communication for Engineering, en la USF, Florida........... Los veranos enseño en Icpna aprovechando que hice una mini carrera en ELT Methodology, para enseñanza del english.............

En mis ratos libres me dedico a este foro, a pintar al oleo, dibujar con tinta y carboncillo todo tipo de cosas y tambien practicar fronton, deprote netamente peruano!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

skyperu es oficialmente el peruano mas productivo y eficaz del foro!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias gracias muchas gracias bratzito!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno yo soy bachiller en Ingenieria Civil, carrera bastante relacionada con la construccion, estudie en la UNI y ahora estoy trabajando para un Arquitecto, que es nada mas ni nada menos que Juan Velasco, nieto del ex-presidente Juan Velasco Alvarado. Como no tengo internet en mi jato, de vez en cuando me alquilo una cabina 1/2 hora especialmente para entrar a este foro que esta buenazo.
De veras despues de titularme pienso seguir una segunda especializacion en Arquitectura en la UNI....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Estudio arq. en la Richi. Y en mis ratos libres me voy a jugar billas o posteo en el foro.


Mi primo ya se graduo de la Richi...tambien estudio arquitectura. El año pasado presento su tesis.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> estudio administracion d empresas turisticas (mi carrera tiene el orgullo de ser el nombre mas largo de toda la universidad) en UNITEC...nonono..no es unitec de nueva zelanda..es unitec de honduras jajajay en estos momentos mi trabajo principal es mandar cartas a universidades y averiguar info para un casi seguro traslado a cualquier otro lugar del mundo a mas tardar este fin de año
> 
> ratos libres...hace unas semanas q no juego tennis asi que toy con semejante panza chelera...porque obviamente el deporte chupistico si lo he practicado todos los fines d semana


Y a que pais has pensado transladarte?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

tambien rompo corazones....pppfffffff.....


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

eh yo soy comunicador social.. hago web sites.. y me dedico tambien a la joyeria!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

vaya, los peruanos somos una gama de laboriosos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

me voy para burbank 
estaba pensando seriamente en irme para argentina..a un instituto q c llama la suisse..pero no tenia como q la aprobacion del viejo...pero luego un dia el viejo me hablo seriamente sobre irme a otra universidad...y me planteo europa...y sin pensarlo 2 veces esa misma noche empece a mandar correos a españa....asi que me encantaria irme para alla...otra opcion es una universidad en costa rica, la universidad interamericana....despues nose...tal vez chile pero no he averiguado mucho


----------



## che_guapo (Feb 18, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> estudio administracion d empresas turisticas (mi carrera tiene el orgullo de ser el nombre mas largo de toda la universidad) en UNITEC...nonono..no es unitec de nueva zelanda..es unitec de honduras jajajay en estos momentos mi trabajo principal es mandar cartas a universidades y averiguar info para un casi seguro traslado a cualquier otro lugar del mundo a mas tardar este fin de año


UNITEC ????? SERA LA MISMA ?? ESQUE EN MEXICO HAY UNA UNIVERSIDAD QUE SE LLAMA ASI. ESTA ES UNA FOTO DE GUADALAJARA Y ES EL PUENTE PEATONAL DE LA UNITEC


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

mmm nop jajaja....es la unitec de HONDURAS!! www.unitec.edu


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> me voy para burbank
> estaba pensando seriamente en irme para argentina..a un instituto q c llama la suisse..pero no tenia como q la aprobacion del viejo...pero luego un dia el viejo me hablo seriamente sobre irme a otra universidad...y me planteo europa...y sin pensarlo 2 veces esa misma noche empece a mandar correos a españa....asi que me encantaria irme para alla...otra opcion es una universidad en costa rica, la universidad interamericana....despues nose...tal vez chile pero no he averiguado mucho


Ahh..seria bacan ir a Europa...mi prima fue a estudiar a Londres hace un año. Quizas yo vaya a España un año a estudiar...las facultades de arquitectura en ese pais, al igual que en Italia, tienen mucho prestigio.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

sip! y españa es el segundo pais con mas turismo en el mundo...y es su primera fuente de ingreso..osea...es un pais que toma el turismo en serio...no como honduras que da verguenza como nos tratan en nuestra universidad...asi que en verdad me di cuenta que tengo que aprovechar las facilidades que me dan para estudiar en mejores universidades


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip...hay que aprovechar estas oportunidades que nos da la vida...somos unos pocos los peruanos que tenemos estas oportunidades, por eso estoy eternamente agradecido. En verdad somos bastante afortunados. Por eso hay que sacarle el jugo a estas oportunidades y tratar de ser lo mejor!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

seh...y nose si vuelve mi parte idealista..pero mi idea es sacarme el ancho estudiando y conociendo gente, y regresar a peru con algunn socio y poner mi propio negocio...yo quiero darle algo a mi pais....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> seh...y nose si vuelve mi parte idealista..pero mi idea es sacarme el ancho estudiando y conociendo gente, y regresar a peru con algunn socio y poner mi propio negocio...yo quiero darle algo a mi pais....


Sip, ese es mi sueño tambien, regresar al Peru con varios contactos y titulos...y asi contribuir con el desarrollo de mi pais.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yo me voy a robar todas las tecnicas de produccion de
aqui y me regreso al Peru a invertir.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yo trabajo en Exportaciones de productos y equipos de aire acondicionado, refrigeracion, ventilacion y calefaccion. Obviamente exportaciones para Peru.
La ventaja, muchas veces no tengo que salir de mi casa.

Mi papa esta pensando muy seriamente en mudarse a Peru para habrir una oficina de importaciones, el estuvo por Peru en Navidad y le entusiasmo mucho la posibilidad de hacerlo, la situacion economica esta mejorando, y como dicen por ahy hay que contribuir con sacar al pais adelante.

Felicidades a todos por lo que hacen, y espero alcanzen todos sus objetivos.
:cheers:


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

Soy publicista , estudie en Australia y ahora trabajo en una mision diplomatica en Port Moresby, Papua Nueva Guinea.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yo recien stoy en kuarto de media en colegio de ... en mi ratos libres como ya tengo internet en mi jato me enviciado con esta pag web.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

njpch said:


> yo recien stoy en kuarto de media en colegio de ... en mi ratos libres como ya tengo internet en mi jato me enviciado con esta pag web.


Pero no tienes alguna carrera en mente? te inclinas por algo? 
Me imagino que ya debes tener curiosidad por saber sobre alguna carrera


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

estoy siguiendo la carrera de economia, pero recien estoy en primer ciclo.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> Pero no tienes alguna carrera en mente? te inclinas por algo?
> Me imagino que ya debes tener curiosidad por saber sobre alguna carrera


Arquitectura


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Soy ropavejero en el dia y en la noche vendo anticuchos en la Av. Brasil......
pero eso solamente hasta q me gradue de CIMA'S de la carrera de secretariado ejecutivo internacional contable con especializacion en dermatologia....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

CACHIMBO!!!! jajaja bien con las chupetas que se te avecinan!!!


----------

